# Pics from the 2008 season



## whitetails23 (May 4, 2009)

Lets see the all the animals caught (fish) or killed this past season?
anything you got, lets see them!
and this picture is actually from two years ago,
Thanks Jeff


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll leave out waterfowl pics, and just post my 2 deer, and Spring gobbler from '08.


----------



## whitetails23 (May 4, 2009)

*Deer*

Where was the entrance hole on that doe?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

whitetails23 said:


> Where was the entrance hole on that doe?


Well the first one was in the spine. She ducked the arrow. Had to end up finishing her off, obviously.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

My Doe on the first day
and My 6(almost 7) point from the next to the last day. 
Both with my former bow, Diamond RaptureLite. I hope to have a turkey pic up there by the end of the season!


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

*08 Doe*

Arkansas Doe, taken with a fred bear lights out


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice pics guys!! I got a few fish in my profile and waterfowl from a couple of days(only from one hour after work, and before dark) so pretty good.


----------



## whitetails23 (May 4, 2009)

*Nice Pictures*

did you guys make decent shots on your first deer?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

My first deer was shot perfectly, but with a gun, but my first animal with a bow was an elk and I am sorry to say that I didn't put a decent shot on it, but it was later killed with a riffle. It happens.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll upload pics later.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> My first deer was shot perfectly, but with a gun, but my first animal with a bow was an elk and I am sorry to say that I didn't put a decent shot on it, but it was later killed with a riffle. It happens.


Well, my first deer ( with a gun) I shot him perfectly in the heart at about 50 yards and I was 8 years old. My first archery deer which I shot last year, I hit her in the liver and gut and once we found her we decided to put her out of misery with a gun, so don't feel as bad because it happened to me also.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I shot at a running doe this year at 175 to 200 yards with my rifle. After two shots my gun jammed and the deer crested a hill and dissappeared. After fixing my gun the best I could (the problem was in the mag spring in the clip) my dad and I started to track my doe. After 6 miles (1 mile of this in a flooded swamp with ice floating on the water) we managed to put the deer out of her misery. Like stated earlier bad shots happen.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

That doe in my pic was my first deer taken with a bow.
Made a perfect shot.
double lung, and heart shot, and blew out the right shoulder.
she ran 30 yds and piled up.


----------



## akhunter13 (Dec 14, 2008)

!st pic is of a rabbit hunt...2nd one is a smaller lake trout i caught while moose hunting...3rd is Some of the salmon i caught for the year.


----------



## akhunter13 (Dec 14, 2008)

!st pic is of a rabbit hunt...2nd one is a smaller lake trout i caught while moose hunting...3rd is Some of the salmon i caught for the year.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Are those coho's? What part of alaska are you from?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

My 2008 season


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here are some from the past two years.


----------



## akhunter13 (Dec 14, 2008)

No they werent coho's there we huge Reds(sockeye)


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

akhunter13 said:


> No they werent coho's there we huge Reds(sockeye)


That's what I was gonna guess. Where did you get reds that big?


----------



## akhunter13 (Dec 14, 2008)

we caught them at the mouth of the kenai around soldotna. there are still really big right around the mouth.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Got a couple of questions. What'd you get em' on? How do you fish there (trolling, divers, casting, ect.)? How big of kings do you get for a decent chinook?


----------



## akhunter13 (Dec 14, 2008)

You get them on "russian river flies". Just a #2 hook with some buck hair on it practically. You just drift the throught the water about 10-20 feet from shore and try o get the line in the fishes mouth. It is actually not that hard. a decent king in the kenai river is 60+ pounds. Catching 25-50 pound kings in normal. in order to get your name in the paper you have to catch a 75+ fish. If you want i can add more detail and this summer i will have more pics for you.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

akhunter13 said:


> You get them on "russian river flies". Just a #2 hook with some buck hair on it practically. You just drift the throught the water about 10-20 feet from shore and try o get the line in the fishes mouth. It is actually not that hard. a decent king in the kenai river is 60+ pounds. Catching 25-50 pound kings in normal. in order to get your name in the paper you have to catch a 75+ fish. If you want i can add more detail and this summer i will have more pics for you.


The hardest part is making it look like you are not snagging the fish in the mouth, when in fact that is what you are doing. Reds don't bight too often, so you have to get the hook to them.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

So down here we call it "flossing" em'. Man a 75lb. king! Thats huge!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't know why the pic is so small but here's my deer from September.










And not sure when I got this jackrabbit maybe two seasons ago but this was in Mexico doing a little pest control at a ranch.


----------



## --deerslayer308 (Dec 24, 2008)

my first deer (with a gun) i shot in the spine and didnt move an inch:banana:
the second one i ham (back legs) shot:thumbs_do at 150 yards so I had to finish it off.


----------



## justin33 (Feb 13, 2009)

*cool*

good job that looks like a huge buck :rockband::dj::RockOn:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would post pics but they are on my profile, just go onto my profile into my album and they will be there.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Uh ill do pics later, but this year i got a massive cow elk at like 48 yrds (rifle) and same with bro, and my dad got a big horn sheep at 400 yrds with a 300 winnie mag


----------

